# Sure shot punch bait..



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just received my first gallon of Sure Shot punch bait.. I eagerly opened the box and then the container and good night does this stuff stink.. I sure hope it works.. Can't wait to take it out to Fayetteville in a couple weeks when I can take a day off to go... Ill keep ya'll posted on how well it works.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Get you a 14 can Igloo cooler, keep the sure shot in a fridge if you can, then head to the lake with it in the cooler with 4 ice packs around it. It will help keep it from being too thin, even if you add cattails to it to keep it thicker. I used it for years, it is good bait. Some folks complain because you have to add a little oil sometimes to CJ's...good gosh, I wish I had a dollar for ever cattail I added to Sure Shot and every cooler and ice pack I washed after each trip..makes adding a little oil one time to a bucket of bait seem pretty small thing. But, Sure Shot and CJ's are the two best baits I ever used.


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Obiewan. I've got a gallon of CJ Crawfish and CJ monster punch bait coming in as well.. I'm going to fish them side by side and see which one I like better... My CJ bait that I got was a little dry so I added some WD-40 to it.. Since its mainly fish oil anyways.. I figured it wouldn't hurt anything... And I caught fish and had plenty of bites..


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good deal, on adding the oil, I make a small hole in the middle of the bucket, add small amount of oil if needed, say a jigger of oil, into the hole, then each time I bait I bait from within that hole. As I use up the bait in the hole, I cave off some of the sides into the hole. Each time you bait, you will be adding a small amount of water in that hole as well...that should do the trick.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Just curious what kind of oil you think best.


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

I use WD-40 because its composed of mostly fish oil anyways.. It seems to work for me


----------



## Reelman (Feb 16, 2006)

Catfish, CJ sells some oil just for that purpose


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I usually use punch type when fishing still days but I use hog lard instead of oil.


----------

